# Central America Trips



## dfg70 (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any thoughts on mountain biking trips through Central America (and the best times to go). I was thinking Costa Rica, Nicaragua, or Honduras.

Thanks


----------



## carlosjcardona (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi,

There are serveral mountain biking tours operators in Costa Rica, one of which I own. I have also heard about upstart outfits in Nicaragua but have no information. Honduras can be a tough place at times but other than that I do not know much about biking there.

Costa Rica is relative safe and has a ton of tourism infrastructure. The riding is mostly on gravel roads and doubletrack. There are tons of races every year. The biking market is well developed.

If you read Spanish here are some sources for ride info:

http://www.bikecostarica.com
www.puromtb.com
www.bikecr.com

Nicaragua is a much poorer country, politically a mess but not necessarily dangerous, contrary to what many believe. We have done exploratory trips there and I believe there is a ton of potential.

Best months to visit is probably during the drier months between December and March.

Cheers,

Carlos
Lava Tours Epic Biking
Costa Rica

http://www.lava-tours.com


----------



## RYBO (Jun 29, 2004)

Although you didn't mention it, I did a trip to Guatemala. Place is pretty sweet, the ridign aroudn the old colonial town Antigua is pretty amazing for cross country. Tour was through Old town Outfitters jsut google them. other wise check out ridebig.com or sacredrides.com. Both run trips to lots of places all times of the years and are Canadian, usually partnering up with a local tour company.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

carlosjcardona said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are serveral mountain biking tours operators in Costa Rica, one of which I own. I have also heard about upstart outfits in Nicaragua but have no information. Honduras can be a tough place at times but other than that I do not know much about biking there.
> 
> ...


Carlos, 
Let's talk sometime! I'm working on a trip to Bolivia and would love to CR as well! I run Atlanta Outfitters and am looking for opportunities to run trips where we can do some awesome riding and spend a couple days doing some volunteer work for the local community. You can find me on Skype as 'k2biker', PM, or email at clmyrickjr at gmail dot com.

Cheers! 
Charles


----------

